# TT RS front brake discs and pads



## thedrunkknight (Nov 29, 2015)

Hi all

My TT RS has just had its first MOT and the garage (not Audi) advised that the front discs and pads will need replacing very soon.... the squeaking / grinding gave me an idea they might be on their way out!

Before I go and fork out £800 (OMG, WTF!!??) for replacements from Audi, are there any decent alternatives. If so, what do you recommend and where from? I appreciate it's an RS and I'm not trying to run the car on a budget, I just dont want to be unnecessarily screwed by a Main Stealer if there's a perfectly good alternative.

The discs/pads that come up from most car parts sites are for £50 unvented discs - I just can't see them being suitable for a 360 HP RS....!

Grateful for any advice/suggestions.

Cheers

Phil


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

£50...... Doubt they are even correct for the rear!

Have a search on the forum as this has been discussed a lot but someone will give you an idea soon.

You can get genuine discs a lot cheaper than the dealer price. As for pads you will get different opinions but I think a lot go for Yellowstuff.

Have a look on the TTRS facebook page... Good people on there willing to help.


----------



## TTaRSe (Aug 24, 2014)

Genuine Audi TTRS Discs are £456 incl VAT from TPS who will probably supply your local indie.


----------



## J22kog (May 20, 2014)

If you know someone at Audi the fronts retail at £274 a pair - which I was lucky enough to get. As for the rears go for aftermarket - try mtec for them - choice of drilled grooved etc for a very good price and stick a set of yellow stuff pads in £125 for fronts. £60ish rears. Can't fault it


----------



## TTaRSe (Aug 24, 2014)

J22kog said:


> If you know someone at Audi the fronts retail at £274 a pair - which I was lucky enough to get


I wish I did....


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

£274? What a bargain!!


----------



## J22kog (May 20, 2014)

Leave it with me I'll see if I can get another pair


----------



## TTaRSe (Aug 24, 2014)

J22kog said:


> Leave it with me I'll see if I can get another pair


Group buy!!!


----------



## Atom1 (Jan 21, 2013)

Last thing I wanted to hear, after just spending £1200 on disks and pads front and rear  On the positive side, the car stops as it should again, haha . I do love this car!


----------



## Atom1 (Jan 21, 2013)

Tyres next :-?


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi mate 
I am running 2pice rotors from Compbrake have a look at there website 
Www.compbrake.com 
Give Klint a call at Compbrake I sure he can help you out

Cheers

Phil


----------



## TTaRSe (Aug 24, 2014)

Spaceman10 said:


> Hi mate
> I am running 2pice rotors from Compbrake have a look at there website
> http://Www.compbrake.com
> Give Klint a call at Compbrake I sure he can help you out
> ...


Are you finding them ok?
On the other brake thread symiller said he had problems with his compbrakes.


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi mate,

Really liking them, better stopping power and cooling.
I just fitted the rears today ready for Sunday's track day

Phil


----------



## TTaRSe (Aug 24, 2014)

Spaceman10 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Really liking them, better stopping power and cooling.
> I just fitted the rears today ready for Sunday's track day
> ...


Nice one 8)


----------



## thedrunkknight (Nov 29, 2015)

Thanks for the advice everyone.



J22kog said:


> If you know someone at Audi the fronts retail at £274 a pair - which I was lucky enough to get. As for the rears go for aftermarket - try mtec for them - choice of drilled grooved etc for a very good price and stick a set of yellow stuff pads in £125 for fronts. £60ish rears. Can't fault it


So you wouldnt recommend MTEC for the front discs too? Not enough stopping power??

I'm inclined to go for http://www.mtecbrakes.com/brake-discs/a ... 07-09.html and the EBC Yellow Stuff as someone else recommended, but wont do it if their front discs aren't up to task...


----------



## TTaRSe (Aug 24, 2014)

thedrunkknight said:


> Thanks for the advice everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would not recommend replacing the stock 370mm disc with a 340mm disc, pad will only be half covering the disc, but try it if you want.


----------

